# Pensacola Fl area



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I am probably too far south for you but if you are in the area let me know and I'll try to make some time to go though some hives with you. I am about an hour south of Chiefland.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Bryan! There are lots of beekeepers in your area.
Escarosa Beekeepers Association
Officers Name Address Phone Number Email 
President Dan Killingsworth 205 Newberry St., Cantonment, Fl 32533 (850) 478-7690 [email protected] 
Vice-President Shelby Johnson 6310 W Fairfield, Pensacola, FL 32526 (850) 457-6737 [email protected] 
Secretary Becca Fritschle 1404 Wilson Ave., Pensacola, FL 32507 850-456-8174 [email protected] 
Treasurer Sylvia Bullard 9801 Lyman St., Pensacola, FL 32528 (850) 478-7690 [email protected] 
Web Site http://Escarosa.beeinfo.org


----------



## bandjhoneyshack (Sep 24, 2013)

I emailed the president of the escarosa association a few days ago and haven't heard back from him yet... hopefully soon though as I'm anxious to see it hands on.


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not far from you in Spanish Fort, but i am new as well. I just got two hives from a fella in P'Cola who said that Doc. Bullard is a wealth of info and also sells hives, queens, etc. Apparently he also teaches classes all year long. I believe you can find his contact info on the Escarosa site.


----------



## bandjhoneyshack (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks crsswift70. I emailed him and got a quick response... looks like I'm gonna go next week and take a look at everything. Super stoked


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

That's great  The first time i got in to a hive (a whole 2 weeks ago i think) i was pretty excited. Unique experience for sure!


----------



## littlegreenbees (Jan 3, 2013)

bandjhoneyshack said:


> Thanks crsswift70. I emailed him and got a quick response... looks like I'm gonna go next week and take a look at everything. Super stoked


Hi Bryan! I rarely check these message boards but just came across your message. We have a meeting tonight at the Ensley Masonic Lodge at 7 PM, if you're interested in joining us. 

Becca


----------



## bandjhoneyshack (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey Becca, I went to the meeting last month and enjoyed it, but I'm not able to make it tonight... hopefully next month I can though. I really hope to start a hive this spring.


----------

